# Help me choose a headstock logo....



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys - many people over the years have suggested I come up with a headstock logo. I have a friend who does graphic design and he put a few ideas together. 

This is a tough decision..... who wants to help me choose? (There should be a file attached to this thread.....)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

#9 would be cool in the spot where a Strat headstock says ‘contour body’


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That is tough, I like a few of them.

Bottom left #14 is my call.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like #1 and #4 and #7

Probably #7 would be my top choice of these three.

As you have correctly guessed/surmised ...I am into simplicity and am very conservative.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

#'s 5 and 6, depending on the headstock it's going on.
#5 should have 6 inline tuners though, seeing that it's strat shaped.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Any potential copyright issues with those with the head stocks shown?

I like the flow of #10 and #14 the best but I’m not crazy about the “y” and the “t” in #10. I realize they are just a part of that font. Can #14 have more flow? It’s like a small sine wave of sound resonating out the headstock....ok, never mind!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

#1


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I like #15 but would slim the font a bit


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

#14 first, #7 second. I also like#11 but not its 'glitches' in the i and t.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

4, 7 and 9 (maybe). I prefer the simplicity of the 1st 2. Definitely hate the ones with the guitar neck or the big overpowering ovals.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I like them all. Well done.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

I’ve been leaning toward 4 myself......

Probably considering 4, 10 and 14.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

#4 is easily read on a headstock. Fonts are nice and sharp and will stand out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One and fourteen.

Nice selection to choose from, btw.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

They all look nice, but tend to look more like signs for a music store than headstock logos. I would get a photo of your headstock and overlay the logos onto the headstock.

I also question the size and weight of "Guitars" to Ayr. Guitars is not that important or even necessary on a guitar. Gibson, Fender, PRS etc. don't have "guitars". It's not needed because it's on a guitar.

I suggest you ask the artist to make samples with just Ayr and/or AYR overlayed onto your headstock, and get back to us here again.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

#1


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's a rough idea what #1 would look like.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Player99 said:


> They all look nice, but tend to look more like signs for a music store than headstock logos. I would get a photo of your headstock and overlay the logos onto the headstock.
> 
> I also question the size and weight of "Guitars" to Ayr. Guitars is not that important or even necessary on a guitar. Gibson, Fender, PRS etc. don't have "guitars". It's not needed because it's on a guitar.
> 
> I suggest you ask the artist to make samples with just Ayr and/or AYR overlayed onto your headstock, and get back to us here again.


Yeah, I’ve been thinking of this too - I was unsure of putting the word “guitars” on a headstock. Ayr by itself just seemed too short and small. I wasn’t planning to put a model name on.

This is one reason I haven’t done this yet - too many decisions. I just want to build guitars..... LOL!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

10


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Ayr by itself just seemed too short and small


Ayr Custom?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Lots of different opinions. If it isn't a big cost, what if you offered a few different options to your customers? They could choose based on their own preference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Yeah, I’ve been thinking of this too - I was unsure of putting the word “guitars” on a headstock. Ayr by itself just seemed too short and small. I wasn’t planning to put a model name on.
> 
> This is one reason I haven’t done this yet - too many decisions. I just want to build guitars..... LOL!


I would start with putting the artwork on the headstock photo. 

How do you plan to impliment it on a headstock? Waterslide decal, inlay, paint, etc? What colours are your headstocks? Light, dark, woodgrain, solid colour etc. Answers to these questions are important. What image do you want to portray? What genre of music? Who is your customer?


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Ayr Custom?


I strongly considered that... and haven't quite ruled it out. My concern is that is not how people know me - they know me as Ayr Guitars...




Player99 said:


> I would start with putting the artwork on the headstock photo.
> 
> How do you plan to impliment it on a headstock? Waterslide decal, inlay, paint, etc? What colours are your headstocks? Light, dark, woodgrain, solid colour etc. Answers to these questions are important. What image do you want to portray? What genre of music? Who is your customer?


I'm going to try 2 different ways - waterslide decal and paint. I've also tossed around the idea of making a plate to bolt on, but I think they're going to be costly to make.

Headstocks are all other the place - I've done everything. Light wood, dark wood, painted, dyed....... my customers are as diverse as the instrument itself. I've made guitars for 14 year olds and for 80 year olds. And all types of music too. 

It needs to be tasteful and will appeal to a lot of people.... but when I do custom builds, I will give the customer the option to have the logo or not. I suspect most will ask for it, in fact after its done I will likely contact a number of people who I've built guitars for and ask them if they'd like me to add it. 

There is something included in #4 and #10 that is very subtle that I really like and represents what I stand for - it will resonate well with a lot of my customers yet wont turn anyone off. I didn't notice it at first actually; but when the designer pointed it out I really liked it. He definitely knows his customer.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Of the ones I see I'd go with 4 or 7. Having said that I agree that taking the "guitars" out of the name wouldn't be a bad idea. How about something along PRS lines and just using AYR? Or ACG for Ayr Custom Guitars 

Your going to get many more than 15 different answers.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

AG


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

You're selling Air Guitars?

Of those, #10 or 14. I second the idea of losing 'Guitars' and making more of a logo of 'Ayr' rather than just script or the circular 'sign' thing though. Also 'Made in Canada' sounds a little production-line to me, I'd lose the 'Made in' at least, if not the whole thing as part of the headstock logo.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Mock-ups:


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Those mockups look pretty good. I'd like to see 13 on a mockup, as it is my favourite of the bunch and would be more legible from a distance.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I would like #12 : clean and clear.
N.B. maybe #10 for gothic inclined players...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Mock-ups:
> 
> View attachment 176497
> 
> ...


I like Ayr on its own ( top & bottom photo)


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

i like top pic, Ayr by itself


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The simpler the better.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like 5 and 6


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Without further adieu - my logos arrived today! And I already applied one to a neck I built, am in the process of spraying it. 

I decided on 2 variations of the same design, per suggestions from this group. Thanks for helping me choose, guys!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice, great choice.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Where did you get the logos made? very nice


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Vally said:


> Where did you get the logos made? very nice


Logos were made here in Ontario actually. Great fellow names Tim. 

Guitar Headstock Decals - check all the decals


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks great!

Nathan


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I am late to the party, but that looks great Andrew!!!


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Fox Rox said:


> I am late to the party, but that looks great Andrew!!!


LOL! This party never ends, Chris.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Late to the party too. Looks good. 

What about Ayr Craft or Ayr Crafted Guitars?


----------

